# Kabeleinführung Einzelader



## Katerkarlo (4 Juli 2011)

Hallo,
wir haben einen kleinen Stahlblechschaltschrank 600x600x250mm in dem eine NH- Sicherung Gr 1 und und 3 Reitersicherungen gebaut sind.
Der Zugang zur NH Sicherung erfolgt über 3 Einzelader 150qmm durch M40x1,5mm Platikkabelverschraubungen. Es laufen max. 150A je Phase.
Durch Induktionsspannung bei Einzeleinführung durch die Stahlblechflansche entsteht Wärme. Kann man das bei der Stromgröße vernachlässigen, oder muss ich auf Kunsstoffflansche ausweichen?

Danke Karlo


----------



## winnman (4 Juli 2011)

würde ich nicht vernachlässigen.

verschiedene Lösungen:
den ganzen Flansch als AL oder Kunststoff machen
Wenn es die Schutzart zulässt zwischen den Einführungen Schnitte herstellen (ca. 1mm Breite reicht schon)
Einen Schlitz mit der Tiefe der Kabeladern und innen dann Zugentlasten, Einführungen können wegfallen , . . .


----------



## Oberchefe (4 Juli 2011)

> Durch Induktionsspannung bei Einzeleinführung durch die Stahlblechflansche entsteht Wärme.


sorry, aber ich glaube nicht dass die Wärme durch Induktion entsteht, eher durch ohmschen Widerstand.


----------



## Katerkarlo (5 Juli 2011)

*Kann man die Erwärmung berechnen?*

Gibt es noch weitere Meinungen, oder kann man die Erwärmung berechnen?


----------



## winnman (6 Juli 2011)

die Wärme entsteht durch die Wirbelstromverluste beim ummagnetisieren im magnetischen Kreis (zwischen den einzelnen Leitern wechselst ja das Magnetfeld laufend, sind alle 3/4 Stromdurchflossenen Leiter symetrisch durch eine Bohrung geführt heben sich die einzelnen Magnetfelder gegenseitig fast ganz auf.)
Wird jedoch ein einzelner Leiter vom Blech = Magnetischer Kreis umschlossen, dann entsteht eben durch das dauernde ummagnetisieren auch entsprechende Wärme.
Verwendet man nicht magnetische Werkstoffe (AL, Kunststoff, Messing, Nirosta, . . .) dann erfolgt keine Ummagnetisierung und damit auch keine Erwärmung.


----------



## Senator42 (6 Juli 2011)

*Kräfte*



Katerkarlo schrieb:


> Es laufen max. 150A je Phase.


Es hat noch keiner an die Kräfte gedacht? oder.

Auch wenn sich die Magnetfelder (teilweise) aufheben, es sind schon mal Stromschienen zusammengebrochen, allein durch die magentischen Kräfte.
(war wohl beim Kurzschluss oder Überstrom)


----------



## winnman (7 Juli 2011)

Ja, aber hier gehts um (hoffentlich entsprechend befestigte) Einleiter Kabel und deren Einführung in den Verteiler 
Kurzschluss ist eine ganz andere Geschichte.


----------

